# New OTA



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone know what the big red changed in this new update?

EDIT: looking through the update.zip seems like it touches the kernal and such.


----------



## bensto23 (Dec 28, 2012)

is there anything noticeable?


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

can you upload the update.zip.. whats the size of the same.?


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

is it safe to install this update.zip through stock recovery ? ... i currently have JB 4.1.2 running in the device.


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

Haven't really tested if this is a bug fix update or a jackass move from verizon to block any custom images.


----------

